# Show and work?



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

I am interested in hearing about working-line SchH dogs that have also had nice results in the AKC conformation ring. Are there any? Experiences? Are there downsides to trying to train for both or is it not unreasonable to expect our working dogs to be able to go in a ring with others and be social with strangers touching them as conformation judges do? What are the opinions out there?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I expect both my "schutzhund dogs" (have not titled yet, but have been working in the sport for over a year and half) to behave appropriately in the show ring and anywhere else I take them.

A balanced dog can do both.

I have entered both my dogs in conformation shows in the upcoming months as well as trials in schH, they have both also been involved in other sports and training and are also my companions (we live in a highrise apartment in the middle of the city, next to a large mall).


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it's important for any dog to be able to tolerate handling that an AKC judge might do, simply because at a vet's office, a physical exam requires the dog be okay with being touched in a similar way. 

I have heard of working lines that have done well in the AKC show ring. I can't think of any at the top of my head, but hopefully those who have will come along shortly.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Isn't Akbar doing AKC?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My working line is actually more friendly (as far as strangers groping him) than my show line. I haven't done AKC conformation since Nikon (German show line) was a puppy but he beat American show lines at the puppy match. I do SV and UKC conformation with both show and working lines. I no longer do AKC because there are not as many shows and it's too competitive. I don't really have anything to prove to the AKC people; I feel we get fair placements and critiques in the UKC and SV rings. There are tons of working lines in UKC, maybe even more than I see doing SV. I can't remember ever seeing a pure working line dog doing AKC at least not any show I've attended.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think if the dog is conditioned to be handled at an early age, lines shouldn't matter. 
Not many get working lines to show, so representation is very low. 
And of course many judges are biased. But some see the WL as a breath of fresh air when they see one in the ring....I think more should represent.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The only reason I see that hardcore conformation people don't work their dogs is the time commitment both of these take. It's difficult to split the time evenly between the two. I don't see the touching being the problem, the one time I saw a Schutzhund dog start conformation it had difficulty running out infront of the handler in that true "gait" the judge likes to see. The dogs are so used to heeling that they need time to learn to run out front.

I don't see any problems with doing both though. Robin on the forum does both with her dogs and doesn't have any issues. If you have the time, go for it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It's funny, with a show coming up and my little working line girl (9 month old, 1/2 Czech, 1/4 DDR, 1/4 WG working line) who has been involved in schutzhund since she was old enough to walk my biggest fear is that she will wiggle in the ring too much or jump on the judge and try to kiss him to death! Seriously!

At the mere sight of people she starts wiggling in her tail, then her butt, then if you pay attention to her (even just by looking at her) the whole body starts wiggling!

Best part is though... she is a rock star out on the schH field!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's one:
SG T-Rex vom Kriegerhaus - German Shepherd Dog

Phyllis Dobb's dog *Tracking Ch. **T-Rex vom Kriegerhaus **PT RE NA NAJ VCD1 HSCS BH UD *has all his minor points, needs majors to finish. That's not going to be easy but she is determined!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Helen Gleason has done it with her 1/2 German dog.

Nocturne Acres Kennels German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have an adult wl male who has done very well in SV confirmation. In fact there is a thread on here about our plans for the Seiger show this spring. I was going to go for universal seiger this year, but since I just found out the rules changed this year and you have to compete in the Working Dog Championships, which is the month before the seiger show instead of in fall, I don't know if I can get him ready by then. Anyway, if you want to do well in show, you have to train for it just like anything else.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOVE taking WL dogs into the SV conformation ring!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

i don't see many WL dogs in the AKC ring. If the dog was conformationally competitive, then there is no reason it could not do pretty well. I don't think that I have seen Helen Gleason exhibit WL dogs? I saw a dog of Suzanne Clothier's breeding in the ring last year. He showed nicely but no points taken on that day.

The showing is so competitive, expensive and time consuming, I don't feel much desire to exhibit my gorgeous WL male there. I go to win and I don't think he would do a lot of winning in the AKC ring.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Helen Gleason exhibits Euro showline crosses


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Several years ago Neumann's Jim became the first DDR dog to finish his AKC championship. He was handled by Don Kille.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was going to post TRex v. Kreigerhaus, a ncely accomplished dog. His sire, Zico, is owned by Vom Vianden Haus in Idaho. I know TRex's half brother in Washington State. Nice dog.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

In the last number of shows here in ontario a west german showline breeder has brought a male and female in the ring and has done really well. They both come from schutzhund lines and both are canadian champions the female at 9 months . You have to choose your judges well, FCI judges from europe /australia


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I showed my WL girl in AKC conformation once. She was in the 9-12 puppy class and got second place (out of 2).  I only did it for the experience, I was not expecting to win. I think if you go in there desperately wanting to win, it's a setup for disappointment, as our WL dogs don't look anything like what wins in AKC conformation.

So sure, a WL dog can be trained to do conformation, now we just have to train the judges to put up working line dogs.


----------

